# Moving to Alexandria - advice please.



## highlandhearts (Feb 4, 2014)

I am moving to Alexandria and would be grateful for any information on living and working in Alexandria. 

I would also be grateful for any information on the British School of Alexandria. I cannot seem to find any information anywhere online, expect on the schools website! 

Can anyone comment on the school itself, the teaching staff and the school management etc? 

Any information you can give me would be very greatly received.

Many thanks


----------



## h h (Jul 2, 2011)

welcome to Alex


----------



## h h (Jul 2, 2011)

I'll ask for you about English schools


----------



## highlandhearts (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you very much, I appreciate it.


----------



## Smart Force (Oct 24, 2013)

try to contact them at their facebook page
but it's not a bad school

https://www.facebook.com/britishschoolalexandria


----------

